
Ask HN: Open-source devs&users using closed source OSes, could you explain why? - LockAndLol
Just got through Lunduke&#x27;s &quot;Linux sucks 2020&quot; video [0] and even if it might be in jest, he brought up a good point that many people promoting linux, presenting linux stuff, working in opensource or contributing to it, use closed-source OSes.
I&#x27;m not trying to bash anybody, it&#x27;s just genuine curiosity as to why.<p>0: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;open.lbry.com&#x2F;@Lunduke:e&#x2F;LinuxSucks2020:b?t=3215
======
non-entity
Because while I enjoy the philosophy behind open source and use, and even
occasionally contribute to OSS projects, I'm not a zealot. Theres still plenty
of software that only runs on proprietary systems I want to use (games are a
bug one, but you'd be suprised how much dev software only runs windows). Hell
even mant linux systems likely have something proprietary on it, even if it's
just firmware for some wireless or graphics device.

~~~
LockAndLol
> I'm not a zealot

Why do you think running an open-source OS has something to do with zeal?

> you'd be suprised how much dev software only runs windows

Really depends on what you're developing, what for and in which language.

> Hell even mant linux systems likely have something proprietary on it, even
> if it's just firmware for some wireless or graphics device.

I'm not entirely sure what point you're making here. Quite a bit of hardware
does indeed only have closed-source drivers and there is simply no
alternative, but why would that be a reason to use a closed-source OS? I'm not
understanding the connection.

~~~
non-entity
> Really depends on what you're developing, what for and in which language.

And? That doesnt change the fact that it's a valid reason from using closed-
source operating systems, even if you're involved in other open source
development and advocacy.

Ok it appears I made of mistake on extrapolating your criticism of the use of
close-sourced operating systems to apply to closed sources software in
generally, however from your profile you appear to be one such zealot as I
mentioned.

> Closed or obfuscated? Virus!

So according to you any of the aforementioned proprietary firmware is somehow
a "virus".

~~~
LockAndLol
> That doesnt change the fact that it's a valid reason from using closed-
> source operating systems

True.

> So according to you any of the aforementioned proprietary firmware is
> somehow a "virus".

It's a joke a colleague made and I found it funny. I do work in closed source
myself.

------
jqpabc123
"Open source" is primarily a coding phenomenon.

But an operating system is about more than just code. It is the central
component of a computing ecosystem. And producing a viable, productive
ecosystem requires much more than just open source code. It requires design,
implementation, incentive and marketing.

If code was all that was needed, Linux distros should be dominate by now.
Instead, after 30 years of effort by some of the best and brightest and
billions of lines of code later and the result is --- a big yawn from the
general computing public.

But, but, but Android. Well, Android isn't totally "open source" now is it?
Key pieces of the ecosystem are not really "open" at all. And these key
nuggets capture the incentive that propels the design, implementation and
marketing forward.

Bottom line --- it takes more than an engine to produce a best selling car.
And likewise, it takes more than charity, good intentions, free labor and open
source to produce a truly viable and popular operating system.

~~~
LockAndLol
I mean... a response to the actual question would've been nice.

~~~
jqpabc123
My answer should be obvious. They are using what they feel best addresses
their _overall_ needs. And like the general computing public, their needs
extend beyond the availability of source code.

------
parentheses
Windows vs Mac vs OS OSs is what you’re talking about. If you’re a gamer -
Linux is no go. If you’re a developer, macOS is more often used than
_anything_ else. If you’re not trying to benefit from any well made commercial
software then OS OSs are terrible. CS software is almost never optimized for
OS OSs.

Much of what’s OS is not delightful to use unless you’re in the terminal. It’s
much better now than 5 years ago. Simple things like watching videos and
listening to music requires proper OS configuration because of codecs not
being free as in freedom. There’s more annoyances, so to sum it up, nothing
available for Linux that has a GUI is enticing to me. Whereas many native Mac
apps are simply amazing.

~~~
zzo38computer
I find Linux much better and less annoying than Windows, although maybe that
is because I use and prefer command-line stuff a lot rather than GUI, and
don't watch videos much on my computer.

Well, I suppose is good that people who do not like Linux will be able to use
Windows or Mac OS X instead, since some people will prefer that.

But some software is written for all three common operating systems, and some
software is written for older computers or VMs which can then be executed in
modern computers by emulation. (For example, there are many good free
NES/Famicom games, such as We Are Hejickle, and Gruniozerca (a series of three
games so far), and NES/Famicom emulation is available for many kind of
computer systems.) Some companies will write software for Windows, but will
also ensure working with Wine and advertise the compatibility with Wine, too.
(And, of course, there are many web apps, too, these days.)

------
frou_dh
I do enthusiastically use Linux in the scenario where it is comparatively
strongest, that is, on computers without screens.

